
Comment générer un revenu en développant seul son produit - adrienj
https://medium.com/@adrienjoly/comment-g%C3%A9n%C3%A9rer-un-revenu-en-d%C3%A9veloppant-seul-son-produit-6a05f32524bd
======
gus_massa
This looks on-topic, but this is a English speaking forum, so the submission
will probably get ignored of flagged, unless it has some very interesting
material that is not available in English.

Do you have an English version? With a little of luck it will be more popular
here.

